# [SOLVED] Setup OSS with Bluetooth USB

## Eiji

Hi, I have a bluetooth headset and laptop with Gentoo and USB bluetooth device.

I have already installed:

```
[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/oss-4.2.2011-r1::gentoo  USE="midi ogg -alsa -gtk -pax_kernel -vmix_fixedpoint" OSS_CARDS="hdaudio -ali5455 -allegro -als3xx -als4k -atiaudio -audigyls -audiocs -audioloop -audiopci -cmi878x -cmpci -cs4281 -cs461x -digi32 -digi96 -emu10k1x -envy24 -envy24ht -fmedia -geode -ich -imux -madi -maestro -midiloop -midimix -neomagic -s3vibes -sblive -sbpci -sbxfi -solo -trident -usb -userdev -via823x -via97 -vortex -ymf7xx" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/pulseaudio-9.0::gentoo  USE="X bluetooth dbus glib ipv6 oss ssl udev webrtc-aec -alsa -alsa-plugin -asyncns -caps -doc -equalizer -gdbm -gnome -gtk -jack -libressl -libsamplerate -lirc -native-headset (-neon) -ofono-headset -orc -qt4 -realtime (-selinux) -sox (-system-wide) -systemd -tcpd {-test} -xen -zeroconf" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/bluez-5.39:0/3::gentoo  USE="readline test-programs udev -cups -debug -deprecated -doc -experimental -extra-tools -obex (-selinux) -systemd {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4 -python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 -python3_5" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-firmware/bluez-firmware-1.2::gentoo  0 KiB
```

My bluetooth kernel config:

```
CONFIG_BT_BREDR=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

CONFIG_BT_HS=y

CONFIG_BT_LE=y

CONFIG_BT_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST is not set

# CONFIG_BT_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_BT_INTEL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_BCM is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_RTL is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_3WIRE is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCM is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_QCA is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_AG6XX is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_ATH3K is not set
```

Bluetooth already works on my laptop, so I can connect to phone and share files, but I don't know how to setup OSS (Open Sound System) with USB Bluetooth device.

This is my log from systemsettings5 (Plasma 5 System Settings app):

```
bluedevil.wizard: Manager initialized

bluedevil.wizard: Initialize Discover Page

bluedevil.wizard: Starting scanning

bluedevil.wizard: Wizard done:  0

bluedevil.wizard: Manager initialized

bluedevil.wizard: Initialize Discover Page

bluedevil.wizard: Starting scanning

bluedevil.wizard: Stopping scanning

bluedevil.wizard: PIN:  "0000"

bluedevil.wizard: Device type:  "headset"

bluedevil.wizard: Legacy:  true

bluedevil.wizard: From DB:  false

bluedevil.wizard: PIN:  "0000"

bluedevil.wizard: Initialize Pairing Page

bluedevil.wizard: Pairing finished:

bluedevil.wizard:        error     :  false

bluedevil.wizard:        errorText :  ""

bluedevil.wizard: Initialize Connect Page

BluezQt: PendingCall Error: "Protocol not available"

bluedevil.wizard: Connect finished:

bluedevil.wizard:        error     :  true

bluedevil.wizard:        errorText :  "Protocol not available"

bluedevil.wizard: Initialize Fail Page

```

Can you help me with this?Last edited by Eiji on Thu Jul 28, 2016 8:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

You'll need to enable one of the headset support flags on pulseaudio.

----------

## Eiji

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> You'll need to enable one of the headset support flags on pulseaudio.

 

Thanks, it works!

----------

